# How much can I cut?



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got a set of neocomp's on mini horns. I had originally ally intended to put these in my passport, but now this king they will go in my Century. 

Mocking it up this morning, I can put those suckers in deep and wide. 

But, I would like to know how much I can trim off the face of the bodies before it affects their function?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

you can cut them all the way down to the mouth opening. outside the mouth is just there for mounting purposes

deep and wide as possible is best.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Perfect....what I needed to know, and wanted to hear....


----------

